# Teste deine Dummheit



## DER SCHWERE (26 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## webmaus666 (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Zeste deine Dummheit*

Nicht schlecht


----------



## axam (26 Sep. 2012)

looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

so ne Kiste muss ich mir mal bauen


----------



## pktm56 (26 Sep. 2012)

ein klassiker. dank


----------



## kuschligerTeddy (26 Sep. 2012)

Lol, cooles Bild


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

*lach* Net schlecht


----------



## Geronimo22 (27 Sep. 2012)

Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## krawutz (27 Sep. 2012)

Und wo kommt dann das Testergebnis raus ?


----------



## Shakirinho (27 Sep. 2012)

So einen Automaten stell ich auch mal auf


----------



## FranzFran (28 Sep. 2012)

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## wardrobe malfunction (28 Sep. 2012)

Das Problem dürfte nur sein, einen zu finden, der dumm genug ist, 100 € in den Automaten zu schmeißen, aber gleichzeitig genug Grips besitzt, um den Schein auch in die Kiste zu bekommen  

Auf das Testergebnis können wir gespannt sein


----------

